# Travel with Cats, does it work?



## jmd (Jun 29, 2002)

We just purchased a 22 ft. MH and are thinking of traveling with our 3 cats. They are house cats and are allowed to go outside in fenced yard.  Not sure of how they will act on extended trips, does anyone have experience with or hints on how to handle pets on two week trips?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 29, 2002)

Travel with Cats, does it work?

If you plan on taking them outside in the campgrounds you should have them on a leash.  Most campgrounds require this anyway. Plan on cleaning up after them even though cats bury their poop. Zip bags and rubber gloves work fine. Dogs and cats don't seem to get along and expect the dogs to raise a rukus but, the cats have as much a right to tour the grounds, on a leash, as the dogs. A litter box in the bath will work. Should be no problem if you don't mind traveling with the pets.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Gary B (Jun 29, 2002)

Travel with Cats, does it work?

Hi jmd, we took or cat with us, first in our 5th wheel, and then in our MH, he liked traveling in the MH far better than the 5th wheel. We put the litter box in the shower, and I made a stop/holder to keep the bath door open while we traveled, it worked good. We had a square hole about 8X8" cut into the side of the bed storage area, and had his bed under the bed where he could go when he wanted. Ours was an inside cat he never went out so we didn't need the leash. Happy trails GB


----------



## Shelly (Jul 5, 2002)

Travel with Cats, does it work?

We took our 10-year-old ShihTzu and 3-year-old kitty with us on our very first trip ever in our new RV (22' Class C FourWinds) last spring and had no problems over the nearly 3000-mile trip.  The cat was used to going outside at home sometimes, but comes inside to use her litter box anyway.  We did as the other reader mentioned and put her litter box in the shower area of the bathroom.  I put a rug under it so any spilled litter could easily be removed.  She decided her traveling "spot" was in the overhang part of the RV, way up front, but would venture out to one of the upper windows (which we kept open when we could for her) when we stopped.  She seemed to prefer to prowl down at night and that's when I left the bathroom door ajar so she could get in.  We plan to take them both with us in a couple of weeks when we go to California (from upstate NY).  BUT, then again, three cats could be a whole other story than one....  Good luck, whatever you decide.  At least if you kennel them they'd have each other for company (if they get along)....  Best, Shelly


----------



## Southstl (Jul 15, 2002)

Travel with Cats, does it work?

jmd, We have a couple in our RV group that bring their Cat(s) to our Rallies. And they do just fine. They are on a leash, and are well behaved.....until I step on their tail..........OUCH!!!!
Seriously, they (we) have a good time with all our criters that travel with the group to Rallies.

Steve

2001 f250 CC PSD
2002 Montana 5th Wheel
2 minature Dachshunds
http:// www.texasboomers.org


----------



## phillyg (Jul 25, 2002)

Travel with Cats, does it work?

jmd,

We've taken our two cats out a couple of times when we've been gone more than 4 days with no problems.  Some animals just don't like to travel and that could be a problem for extended trips.  While I haven't done this since we're not full-timing, I have seen where folks have done some creative things for the litter box, such as putting a pet door in a cabinet door, and even cutting a hole down to the basement and putting the box in a more convenient and hidden location.  Cats like to explore and will find their box, and I will do this if we ever travel more frequently with them.

Phil, Joyce, and Charlie the Sheltie Eog; '96 Bounder 36S towing an '89 Honda Accord


----------



## hertig (Oct 24, 2002)

Travel with Cats, does it work?

We just got back from a 3 week trip with our 2 young cats, and they loved it.  They rode in the (extended) cab, with water and a litter box in the back seat.  They particularly liked laying on the dash in the sun.  Generally in front of the driver     I replaced the door for one of the under seat storage spaces with a grill for them to stay in while in the trailer, along with a bigger litter box.  They never go outside, so they didn't miss that.

Some cats hate traveling though, so you will want to go on a trial run before trying it 'for real'.


----------



## S and K (Nov 1, 2002)

Travel with Cats, does it work?

Our cat has always gone with us and She loves it. When we get home from a trip she sits at the door and Howels to go again.. Giddiup


----------



## Savannah (Nov 2, 2002)

Travel with Cats, does it work?

We travel with two cats that we adopted from the Shelter 7 months ago. Both were already a year and a half old and we are full timers. They have done quite abit of traveling already with us. Their litter box is in the shower with an astro turf type mat under it to help with the litter tracking. They each have favorite nap places and when we are "moving" one is under a quilt on the couch hidden from everything, the other likes to ride in my lap or on the back of the couch. We also bought them a condo/cage that hangs on the side of the motorhome outside the livingroom window with access from the back of the couch. This gives them a way to be outside but safe from everyone and everything. They love it!! Both are leash trained but prefer to be in their condo/cage. We also bought a large condo/cage on wheels with shelves so when we are parked for long periods of time they can be outside with us more at ground level but again safe from everything. They also like this set up alot. Both condo/cages are carried at Petsmart and fold down fairly flat. Approx. cost $189 for the big one, $79 for the smaller one. We bought ours online for alittle less. We also travel with two large dogs. Life's a trip!!


----------



## Banmuff (May 22, 2017)

Any problem with cats trying to get up under the dashboard? We had that happen, trying to figure out best way to cover any openings to prevent this again. We also have 2 shepherds. I want the cat to roam among the coach but until I find a solution he has to be confined to rear of the coach. Any info would help.


----------



## C Nash (May 22, 2017)

Good luck.  Cats are just naturally curious and will go in any hole they can find.  We had one and thought it had got out.  finally showed up several hundred miles down the road.  Had hid up on backside of bed LOL


----------

